# Question about an A/D/S PH 15



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi all! newbie to the forums! I hope I'm posting this in the correct forum. I am looking to purchase an A/D/S PH 15 and i have a question. I plan on running it 4 channel and I've read the online manual, but I'm confused on how to utilize the RCA connectors. I'm assuming i would have to use a couple y adaptors to create 6 rca outputs from my receiver and use the 4 outputs provided by using the y's to go for the front channels at 100x2 after setting all of the other switches to the proper positions?? is this correct? I'm hoping my explanation and question makes since! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.michnicki.com/forsale/caraudio/ads_PH15_Owners_Manual.pdf

Above is the link to the manual. Anybody out there have one of these? What I need to know is when running it in 4 channel mode do all 6 rca inputs require signal? Or would I just use 4 inputs?If all 6 need signal, I would assume that I need to use two y adaptor rca cables. Any help would be greatly appreciated! thanks!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey man, I have one of these, just haven't had time to research an answer to your question. I'll see what I can find out for you. I think all of the RCA inputs need to be used, but will verify.


----------



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks! I really appreciate it! I'm looking at one on ebay. You don't want to sell yours do you?  I would feel more comfortable buying from somebody on here.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

The manual only references use of the PH15 along with the 642csi crossover. I'm nearly positive when I tested mine out each channel needed a signal. If you use the 642csi, you would only need 4 ch RCA's, but using the PH15 only w/ the DIN/RCA Adapter, I'm pretty confident in saying you'll need to have inputs for all channels (Y-adapters if needed). Someone please correct me if I'm wrong...

Sorry, not selling mine. It is to be used as a 3-way front stage amp for my Boston Acoustics 6.4.3's


----------



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

BTW I used to be heavy into car audio back in the 80's and early 90's, and I've gotten the fever again! This is what the seller sent me. What do you think about this scenario?? 

If you plan to use all 6 channels, then yes, you would need "Y" splitters to be able to connect 4 outputs from stereo to run 6 channels of the amp.
Now if you are only going to use 4 channels, (ref. below), you would only use 4 rca amp inputs
Channel 1/2 - stereo (50 watts x2) , you would connect rca #1 and #2 from the deck to inputs 1 and 2 from the amp
Channel 3/4 bridge (100 watts x 1), you would connect rca #3 from the deck to input #3 from the amp
Channel 5/6 bridge (100 watts x 1), you would connect rca #4 from the deck to input #5 from the amp

Just as and FYI. Whenever you bridge channels the inputs from any amp are also brideged to the Left channel, and you end connecting the L+ and the R- on the speaker outputs from the amp.


----------



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

Do the above instructions sound correct??


----------



## glastron (Jan 18, 2009)

No. I don't know about that amp, but for regular amps that aren't tri-mode capable, just hooking up the right RCA's would only power the right channels, which defeats the purpose of bridging.


----------



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah thats what I'm thinking. I just wonder if this amp is different. i wish the manual talked about it in detail. Anybody out there got one of these that have run it in 4 channel???


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

bigdwiz said:


> The manual only references use of the PH15 along with the 642csi crossover. I'm nearly positive when I tested mine out each channel needed a signal. If you use the 642csi, you would only need 4 ch RCA's, but using the PH15 only w/ the DIN/RCA Adapter, I'm pretty confident in saying you'll need to have inputs for all channels (Y-adapters if needed). Someone please correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> Sorry, not selling mine. It is to be used as a 3-way front stage amp for my Boston Acoustics 6.4.3's


Dereck is correct! You'll need to supply all 3 sets of inputs on the DIN Cable with signal when bridging this amp. You'll yield 4 channels, 2x50 and 2x110. Just to clarify, this amp takes a special DIN to RCA adaptor to make it work as it has no RCA input jacks built in.

And how are you liking the PH15 BigD?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

ryanr7386 said:


> Dereck is correct! You'll need to supply all 3 sets of inputs on the DIN Cable with signal when bridging this amp. You'll yield 4 channels, 2x50 and 2x110. Just to clarify, this amp takes a special DIN to RCA adaptor to make it work as it has no RCA input jacks built in.
> 
> And how are you liking the PH15 BigD?


Yeah and make sure your DIN-RCA adapter works properly....long story there, but I knew ryanr7386 would know for sure.

The PH15.2 I got from you is in queue...awaiting the install. Life has been too busy recently to dedicate the time I need to complete the install, so it will have to wait. The amp is fantastic, one of my favorites, especially for components.


----------



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I didn't win the one on ebay, but there is another one on there now. Whats the difference between the PH15 and the PH15.2?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

smfins said:


> Thanks for the info! I didn't win the one on ebay, but there is another one on there now. Whats the difference between the PH15 and the PH15.2?


Good question, I recently asked an a/d/s expert and here's what he said:

_*"There is no difference from the PH-15/PH-15.2 they have the exact same internal components the same chassis.Only difference is the 15.2 was introduced roughly 10 years after with a darker gray color.They got it right the first time do they just changed the look to stay competitive"*_


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

bigdwiz said:


> Good question, I recently asked an a/d/s expert and here's what he said:
> 
> _*"There is no difference from the PH-15/PH-15.2 they have the exact same internal components the same chassis.Only difference is the 15.2 was introduced roughly 10 years after with a darker gray color.They got it right the first time do they just changed the look to stay competitive"*_


Hey big D, I don't think your exactly right on that one. I remember having the same question about the ph15 and the ph15.2 and found forum thread about it and a guy that worked for them said the ph15 wasn't quite making the 50 watts per channel so they beefed up a few things and then rated it for 55 watts per channel. And of course after I read your reply I tried looking for that thread and couldn't find it. And maybe your right too. IDK. I am going to try and find that info for you. Also if there is someone who has some pictures of the two guts, they could look and see if they are the some. I agree that they are the exact chassis, but I think they have a few different components.

Thanks
Justind


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

vwguy383 said:


> Hey big D, I don't think your exactly right on that one. I remember having the same question about the ph15 and the ph15.2 and found forum thread about it and a guy that worked for them said the ph15 wasn't quite making the 50 watts per channel so they beefed up a few things and then rated it for 55 watts per channel. And of course after I read your reply I tried looking for that thread and couldn't find it. And maybe your right too. IDK. I am going to try and find that info for you. Also if there is someone who has some pictures of the two guts, they could look and see if they are the some. I agree that they are the exact chassis, but I think they have a few different components.
> 
> Thanks
> Justind


I should have made it clear the information in the quotes was given to me by a supposed a/d/s expert, and I make no claim he is 100% correct. 

The guts of these amps are difficult to see unless you remove extra components. I opened mine and took some pics, let me see if I can find them and I'll post them.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

vwguy383 said:


> Hey big D, I don't think your exactly right on that one. I remember having the same question about the ph15 and the ph15.2 and found forum thread about it and a guy that worked for them said the ph15 wasn't quite making the 50 watts per channel so they beefed up a few things and then rated it for 55 watts per channel. And of course after I read your reply I tried looking for that thread and couldn't find it. And maybe your right too. IDK. I am going to try and find that info for you. Also if there is someone who has some pictures of the two guts, they could look and see if they are the some. I agree that they are the exact chassis, but I think they have a few different components.
> 
> Thanks
> Justind


Just my 2 pennies, i thought the .2 was upgraded to higher temp caps as well as being more stable at 2 ohm loads. Seems the 55 per channel may be correct as well.

Oh well.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey big D found the link to what I was talking about. Check the second page there is a guy there that used to work for a/d/s. Hope this helps.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...fo-old-d-s-ph-series-difference-2-series.html

Thanks
Justin


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

vwguy383 said:


> Hey big D found the link to what I was talking about. Check the second page there is a guy there that used to work for a/d/s. Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...fo-old-d-s-ph-series-difference-2-series.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. I should've known my "source" may be off base as he sold me a bad cable and wouldn't make it right. Yes, John, I'm talking about you. Bad business, over a $30 cable??...:speechless:


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

bigdwiz said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I should've known my "source" may be off base as he sold me a bad cable and wouldn't make it right. Yes, John, I'm talking about you. Bad business, over a $30 cable??...:speechless:


Hopefully you don't hold grudges! Sorry dude! Do you need another one made?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

ryanr7386 said:


> Hopefully you don't hold grudges! Sorry dude! Do you need another one made?


The cable you sent with the amp works fine from what I can tell, and the grudge isn't with you...


----------

